# Hopefully



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Maybe, just maybe we will be taking in this big guy soon.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8498143

His eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

He is deffinatly a beauty! Hope everything works out. Those eyes really are amazing.


----------

